# What is your current "Posts Per Day" number?



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

What's the average number of posts u make daily?

I was around 6 lately, but now im a bit over 7.

my Posts Per Day: 7.31


EDIT.. just saw.. there's no option between 1 and 5.. lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

0.76 but I went a long time without posting. It is more like 30-50 now, but I'm going to try to cut down on SAS. I've been hitting the 50 posts per day limit a lot


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

0.35. Who can beat me for the lowest posts per day?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 2.12

I remember when it used to be around one or less. Now I've spent a lot more time here trying to be more open and less afraid.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

0.45


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I've been hitting the 50 posts per day limit a lot


whoa slyfox..



minimized said:


> Posts Per Day: 2.12
> 
> I remember when it used to be around one or less. Now I've spent a lot more time here trying to be more open and less afraid.


 dats good to hear =)


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

just because I post 8.36 times doesn't mean I like it..


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

2.41


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A whopping 3.83


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> whoa slyfox..


Most of it is on Just for Fun but I need to still cut down


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ally said:


> A whopping 3.83


yeah Ally .. but your "Posts: 10,206 ".... whoa! like WHOA!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^thank you  lol but they are mostly in the just for fun!!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ally said:


> ^thank you  lol but they are mostly in the just for fun!!


yeahh.. mine too 
but we're havin fun.. thats what counts most...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> <-----Look at my start date and the number of posts I've made.


had to check ur profile stats... damn!

u r in the lead with *18.41* posts per day :yes:clap


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Woes, I post a lot too much.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I used to post over 26.something a day... back when I was so obsessed with this site. :b


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

1.26

I went about 7 months without posting.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

.52


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Currently 8.13.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

.81


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

currently 8.33


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41.30 I wouldn't say that I'm addicted to the forums, just bored.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

like 11 something


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> 41.30 I wouldn't say that I'm addicted to the forums, just bored.


Whoa:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw

*98,012 posts* .....


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ha.. just got over 8..


8.16


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Spammer... :duck

Just kidding.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Spammer... :duck
> 
> Just kidding.


lol.. says who :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> ha.. just got over 8..
> 
> 8.16


I have a little under a tenth of yours lol

Posts Per Day: 0.80


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

None of the options; 2.08


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

0.86


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> 0.86


hey man ur making progress... u drank 3 coffees today instead of usual 2 ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea :b I really need to cut down on this site. Maybe I won't come on much or at all tomorrow


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Yea :b I really need to cut down on this site. Maybe I won't come on much or at all tomorrow


 Me too..


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I've got a 9.90. I just have so many thoughts and so few friends.

Edit: 10.88!! Hit my 50 post limit a few days in a row. I suck so much


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ha just got over 500 post mark.. 
and over 9 a day


Total Posts: 501
Posts Per Day: 9.06


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

6.78 . I have reduced^^ Previously it was somewhere around 9.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I went about a year without posting, from like, November 2012- January 2014. My posts per day count is now like, 2.55.

I make about 15-20 posts a day now. Sometimes 30-40.

I bless SAS with my inspiring posts many times a day.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

1.72

What does .72 of a post even look li


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

0.13.. I never have anything smart or useful to say, so I pretty much only lurk around.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

0.96


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

11,60. I hope it will go down in the near future.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

21.24 
but I've only been here for 10 days. And Guys vs Gals!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> 11,60. I hope it will go down in the near future.


haha... I know ur feeling...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

silvermoon said:


> 21.24
> but I've only been here for 10 days. And Guys vs Gals!


whoa u good:yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> 0.86


1.23 but I went up several thousand posts and 4 years since I last replied :b This account was merged with my old account


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*lol i just hit 10 posts a day!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With me, it kind of goes without saying :lol.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> With me, it kind of goes without saying :lol.


Posts Per Day: 31.57

well.. u just rock:teeth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 1.33


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eggshell said:


> 3.16
> 
> This is the most I have ever posted on a forum.


Good that you are able to post more here  Is it because of your anxiety? I know I've never posted much on other forums

............

Posts Per Day: 1.34


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

2.80. That has been trending upwards since the start of the year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How do you make a fraction of a post?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My post count is now 3.31.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hehe.. was already above 10.. but lately due to skype and me neglecting SAS...fell below 9, only little above 8... damn... need to have some really productive forum posting sprees now to get baak!..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.72 I need to take a break from these forums again


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

1.93


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

0.79

But I READ many posts, that counts for something I guess.


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

post per day for me is 0.21 I guess..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4.51 and steadily dropping.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

0.08... I'm scared even to post on a social anxiety forum...


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

11.41 :um
...whoops >.<


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.74


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.5 posts per day


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> ...steadily dropping.


this for me too.. hehe... damn skype.. once u find SA ppl on skype...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My post count is beginning to skyrocket to a monumental 3 per day. Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

8.65 :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6.5


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

6.4


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.79


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yeaaay! ... almost 9 again... hehe

Posts Per Day: 8.91


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I have no idea tapatalk won't tell me


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

3.54


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

10.90 or something like that. My average has remained pretty much the same from the very beginning.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.82


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> I have no idea tapatalk won't tell me


lol who is tapatalk?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> lol who is tapatalk?


Cell phone app that let's me do whatever I want on SAS... Lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Cell phone app that let's me do whatever I want on SAS... Lol


ok kul.. im old school.. damn


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

0.45 - Just upped it by 0.15


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> ok kul.. im old school.. damn


Same lol

1.84


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Perfect way to link up!*

I spent too long searching the member index total posts the same as me.

3.69 is my daily figure

Total 1,873

funny location for our own postings to save us a bit of time trawling indexing everyone else...

Hope it doesn't crash the server. Respect to the Resource Governor


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.88


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.93


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

0.63


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.560+ posts per day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 2.00


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

2.56


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

im fallin.. free falling... 


Posts Per Day: 8.28 ... down from over 10..


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Posts Per Day: 6.42

Depends tho! Sometimes... I respond to A LOT and sometimes I feel too lazy to respond.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 2.30


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.14 roughly


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> 4.51 and steadily dropping.


4.42


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> 4.51 and steadily dropping. --> 4.42


LOL.. just like me..



Marko3 said:


> im fallin.. free falling...
> Posts Per Day: 8.28 ... down from over 10..


Posts Per Day: 8.21


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.22 last time I looked


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.30 at this time.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4.26 up from 3.83 :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

about 7.60+... posts per day


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.37 currently


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.40 something now


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.40


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

arghhh ..slackin on SAS forums.. 8.10 posts per day now only =(


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1.75.

I remember when I was around 0.6ish either early this year or last. I wasn't too frequent of a poster until recently. Odd post here and there. But suddenly I went HAM with the posting.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Where do you find the # of posts per day you have?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8888 said:


> Where do you find the # of posts per day you have?


Go to your home page then click the statistics tab.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sequoia said:


> Go to your home page then click the statistics tab.


Thanks for the info.

13.15 posts per day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.51


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

2.59 mostly Guys VS Gals thread tho.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

3....something


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

0.53


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> 10-23-2014, 03:31 PM : arghhh ..slackin on SAS forums.. 8.10 posts per day now only =(


Still fallin.. fallin... =(

Posts Per Day: 7.82


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

not sure now.

1.77 I think.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> Still fallin.. fallin... =(
> 
> Posts Per Day: 7.82


Probably just means you have other things to do than SAS. That can be a good thing 

2.53 for me


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Probably just means you have other things to do than SAS. That can be a good thing
> 
> 2.53 for me


lol yeah.. damn skype


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

0.94


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.21


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.86 now


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

1.31


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.57


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50.00


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

You guys are giving me a complex about how much I post! 10.42...(hangs head in shame) 

I have nothing better to do. I could work on my house, or work on my store stuff, or clean something, or stare blankly at the wall haha. It's freezing outside here and there are no places to socialize but church or the tavern where I live. Since I don't do either I have no other option but work, tv, or computer until everyone gets home at night  Man life sucks sometimes, doesn't it???


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

currently at 7.56+


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1.76 I think. might be higher.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> You guys are giving me a complex about how much I post! 10.42...(hangs head in shame)
> 
> I have nothing better to do. I could work on my house, or work on my store stuff, or clean something, or stare blankly at the wall haha. It's freezing outside here and there are no places to socialize but church or the tavern where I live. Since I don't do either I have no other option but work, tv, or computer until everyone gets home at night  Man life sucks sometimes, doesn't it???


lol yeah. sometimes Life sukks.. sometimes neutral... but sometimes is epikk:yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> one day I spam, other not lol 27.86
> 
> hit 50 post/day 2 times already


oooo.. u on fire mahn.. i only have once:clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5.5 posts a day despite having extended periods of time of not posting anything over many years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.58


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1,8 something,. it keeps going up because of the '' just for fun'' thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.23


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.00 + ... the just for fun thread makes it go up .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 2.60


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

19.39 numero uno


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.40


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.11 i think.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm surprised it's less than 1 per day. I seem to spend a lot of time on here to not post much at all.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

argggg.. 6.99 !!!

way down from 10 i used to be =(


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Posts Per Day: 2.60


2.66


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

1.63 Guess I don't try much on here either!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.37


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.67


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

0.82.

That's because I barely posted anything between November 2013 and October 2014. I've been posting more lately and would estimate to be averaging at about 3 or 4 posts per day over the last two months.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2.99 it used to be a lot higher when I spammed pictures in just for fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.26


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.68


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

4.33


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

3.28


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol check the number


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is 8.6 now


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

3.17 and falling. I don't post much lately...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11.17


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31.80


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

3.82


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 2.77


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Like 32.01, I know its a little sad.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

7,85


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

7.98


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

1.81


----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

0.08

(•_•) 
( •_•)>⌐■-■ 
(⌐■_■)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

52


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

32.26


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

9.93


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

35.21


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

16.10


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.86


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

6.13. I haven't been posting a lot lately, I used to do it more back in the day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

37.52


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10.09


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Somewhere around 9


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

0.47 
I promise to be more active this year


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

38.12


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.87


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10.42


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Too lazy to check.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

38.72


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.88


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11.74


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

39.15


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12.05


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

40.75


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.86 now.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

1.73


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

6.11


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

3.97


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

41.62? I don't know, don't keep track.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.90


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.92


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

42.52.... well it probably changed now.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> 42.52.... well it probably changed now.


Damn.. 

Mines like 5 i rounded up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.95


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

2.72


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.99


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

43.15


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

5.86


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

How wonder how long would it take to bump up that average to 50 per day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

HenDoggy said:


> How wonder how long would it take to bump up that average to 50 per day


Not sure if it is possible to average 50 posts per day if you didn't start out with a perfect 50 posts per day from the beginning. Maybe I'm wrong, but the only possibility seems to be by creating a lot of threads in addition because they don't count against the posts per day limit.

I'm at 2.97 right now


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2.98


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3, I can retire now


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3.0 something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

43.19?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3.0 something


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

3.80


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Last time I checked it was like 0.16 or something.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3.0 something .... LOL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

44.01 I think?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 3.73


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

8,12


----------

